

Y Combinator-backed Coinbase now selling over $1M Bitcoin per month - SlipperySlope
http://venturebeat.com/2013/02/08/coinbase-bitcoin/

======
SlipperySlope
Coinbase has a simple API for enabling payments on a web site, as well as
linking bank accounts for bitcoin exchange.

<https://coinbase.com/docs/merchant_tools/payment_buttons>

------
Lightning
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5188620>

